# Mh 5/5 BT5/9 sucht aktiven magier und feral Druide!



## Walkingdead (25. März 2008)

Hallo,

die Horden Gilde Think Pink vom Realm Malygos, sind derzeit auf der Suche nach aktiven Feraldruiden.  Unser Raidfortschritt war in den letzten Wochen sehr erfolgreich. Leider ist uns diese Klassen abhanden gekommen.

Darum suchen wir Dich genau Dich um uns bei der Vernichtung Illidans zu helfen.

Unsere Raidzeiten sind:

Montag/Mittwoch/Donnerstag:19.00-23.00Uhr
Sonntag: 16-20Uhr

Bei Interesse einfach bei uns melden, ihr könnt euch auch auf  www.tp-malygos.de Bewerben oder mir einfach eine PM über Mybuffed schreiben.

Wir freuen uns über jede geschriebene Bewerbung und werden diese so schnellst wie möglich Bearbeiten!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Walkingdead


----------



## Walkingdead (27. März 2008)

./Push


----------



## Walkingdead (28. März 2008)

./Push


----------



## Walkingdead (31. März 2008)

./Push
Immernoch Aktuel


----------



## Walkingdead (7. April 2008)

./Push


----------



## Walkingdead (10. April 2008)

./update
Suchen aktiven Druiden und Heal Paladin.


----------



## Walkingdead (20. April 2008)

/Push immer noch AKtuell


----------



## Szyslak (21. April 2008)

Ich push mal für unsre Realmkollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klasse Leistung von euch in den letzten Wochen!

MfG Busy (A - Revolution)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightingcow (28. April 2008)

7/9 BT
 .... /push


----------



## Walkingdead (2. Mai 2008)

8/9 Bt
Heal Palas fallen weg aber wir suchen immer noch fleißig weiter nach Feral Druiden ;>


----------

